# HT Oneman, Win $1000.00 w/no entry fee



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 1, 2009)

The 2010 Schedule for the Georgia Division of HT's professional series is now available at www.htseries.com then click on Bass Home.

The exciting HT Pro Oneman Series kicks off the Georgia division at Highland Marina on lake West Point, Nov 1 and does so WITH NO ENTRY FEE!  $1,000.00 for first, $300.00 for second and $200.00 for third.  Not bad on 0 entry fee!

This series will have anglers competing head to head, mano y mano, no team mates, no draw partners...

6 one day tournaments and 1 championship on Lake Eufala, April 10-11 2010.  

$10,000.00 awaits the winner of the championship.  With no team mate to split the winnings with this should "make" the winners tournament season pay off, big time.  

The HT $10,000.00 1st place classic winner will not have to share it with anyone in this one angler per boat series.  A team tour would need to pay back $20,000.00 to the winning "team" for an "angler" to leave the classic with the same $10,000.00 that HT is* guaranteed *to pay to a single angler on Eufala in April 2010.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 1, 2009)

great schedule you hit the nail on the head with the dates this year plus you are the day after most berry's t-ments so you should draw a crowd. cant wait to fish them.


----------



## leadhead (Sep 2, 2009)

*Encore series*

What happened to the encore series tournaments?


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a name change... this is what the encore was last year.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 2, 2009)

*HT Kicking Off Season with 0 Entry Fee...*

The Nov 1 tournament on West Point will be a no entry fee event.

Just come out and get to know us, check out the 32' tournament rig,  see all the new stuff, weigh in 3 of your best bass within the slot and win $1,000.00.

Not the big payback guys are used to with HT but heck with no entry fee getting a check of $1,000.00 and no team mate to share it with ain't bad.

Highland Marina will host the event and the full HT show will be on hand.

1 angler per boat
3 fish limit
safe light - 3 pm

1st  = 1,000.00
2nd =    300.00
3rd =     200.00

We know a lot of guys will be practicing for the Georgia State championships the next weekend so we hope to meet a lot of new anglers as we kick off the 2009-2010 season.  See more info at www.htseries.com... 
Pat 321 217 3515


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you foresee bringing this series to Eufaula or Seminole anytime?

-Joe-


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes April 10-11 for the championship...


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 6, 2009)

HT3 Outdoors said:


> Yes April 10-11 for the championship...



Yes but that one does no good without fishing the others. The few times I've been  I can't vouch for Oconee and Sinclair  even having any fish. Don't think I'd make the Championship.

-Joe-


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 6, 2009)

What's the entry fee for the rest of the tournaments? This sounds like a good trail


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 7, 2009)

You saying any one even from other websites can Fish it????


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 7, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Yes but that one does no good without fishing the others. The few times I've been  I can't vouch for Oconee and Sinclair  even having any fish. Don't think I'd make the Championship.
> 
> -Joe-


That's the point, why have a division on the same water as the championship?  That wouldn't be very fair to the anglers from Florida or Guntersville or Sinclair, etc..  

So like the guys do in the BFL... when they find out a regional is on their home waters.. They go fish enough to qualify in whatever division gets them back to home waters for their advantage...

Disadvantage in regular season events, advantage in championship or like the guys in Ga.... advantage in regular season = chance at championship...  

And yes these are open events to anglers from other websites, trails, etc...

You can read more on the format and rules at http://htseries.com/?page=rules&id=1


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 7, 2009)

gahunter12 said:


> What's the entry fee for the rest of the tournaments? This sounds like a good trail



ttt. I see the entry fee for the slam series is $75, but did not see any thing in pro section.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 7, 2009)

Entry and Membership
Entry fees are $150.00 (includes $10.00 for big bass) for all events except championship and an annual membership fee of $25.00.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Eugene, yes the HT site is set up in 3 secitons, kinda like 3 sites in one.. on HT Home you'll see articles and such on fishing, hunting, HT news, etc.

In the menu bar you can click on "bass home" and be taken to a portion of the site for bass only.  You could also click on "redfish home" and be taken to a portion of the site that deals only with redfish.

When you are on "bass home" you will see 3 drop down menu items in blue... Pro Oneman, Slam Oneman and Team... The pro oneman has all the info on this pro series, then slam on the 75.00 series, etc... 

Hope that helps and hope to see you on November 1.


----------



## HT3 Outdoors (Sep 29, 2009)

Interest building for a good turnout Nov 1.  Call to get your spot or visit site.


----------

